# Elbow Patches



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that BB is putting elbow patches on lots and lots of garments recently? I feel like I have noticed it elsewhere as well. Is someone trying to make elbow patches a 'thing'? I can't say I find them very appealing. I think they are reasonable on a tweed sport coat, or a corduroy sport coat. When they start showing up on sweaters and shirts it doesn't make a lot of sense to me.

I just ordered a sweater from BB and sent it back after seeing the goofy elbow patches on it.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

I think it's a part of that "not only clothing, but a lifestyle," attitude of retailers. One year you should look like quirky geography teacher, the next year you should dress like an italian casanova. 

Then again, considering the only garment I wear out at the elbows are my shetlands, putting them on sweaters does make some sense.


----------



## TDWat (Aug 31, 2012)

To me, it seems similar (though less extreme) to some retailers selling pre-frayed/worn out jeans. Elbow patches look just fine if they are actually patching a hole in the elbow of a jacket, but sewed on new from the factory- no thank you.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Agreed, even though my favorite tweed jacket came that way.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

To me, they're honorable scars, like a battle scarred veteran soldier, or a once-great athlete walking with a limp in later life. Most garments, when they reach that age (15-20 years for a tweed jacket, on me) get retired, but my very favorites get the $30 patch job. To jump to elbow patch status at the very beginning just doesn't seem right to me, somehow presumptuous. Elbow patches need to be earned.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

fiddler said:


> I think it's a part of that "not only clothing, but a lifestyle," attitude of retailers. One year you should look like quirky geography teacher, the next year you should dress like an italian casanova.


 A good description of the Brooks Brothers or J. Crew or Paul Stewart catalogues.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I absolutely do admire the sentiments expressed by Rambler, but alas, am compelled to confess there is enough "pimp" in me (LOL) to allow the purchase of brand new Tweed and knit shetland garments, to include the, perhaps, premature suede patching and to wear same, absent any measureable sense of personal remorse!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

The Rambler said:


> To me, they're honorable scars, like a battle scarred veteran soldier, or a once-great athlete walking with a limp in later life. Most garments, when they reach that age (15-20 years for a tweed jacket, on me) get retired, but my very favorites get the $30 patch job. To jump to elbow patch status at the very beginning just doesn't seem right to me, somehow presumptuous. Elbow patches need to be earned.


As one of the local fashion newbies I would have never thought of that but it makes perfect sense. 
_
To jump to elbow patch status at the very beginning just doesn't seem right to me, somehow presumptuous. Elbow patches need to be earned_


----------



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2012)

I love elbow patches and always have. It's a style, not a pretentious faux repair job. But as a professor, they might suit me better than other professions.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

What about for protection for the wear spots, to prevent wearing out?


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Why is it easier to find elbow patches than knee patches? I don't recall ever wearing out the elbows of a suit jacket, but one fall and the knees can be shot. And then there's trad eye patches...


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

KevinP said:


> I love elbow patches and always have. It's a style, not a pretentious faux repair job. But as a professor, they might suit me better than other professions.


During a long academic career, I always had at least one tweed jacket with elbow patches. A jury consultant chose it for me to wear when testifying as an expert witness in a court case that touched on my academic specialty.


----------



## seanm440 (Feb 28, 2008)

I teach U.S. history to middle school students. I've always wanted to obtain a tweed jacket with elbow patches. However, I was hoping to find a second-hand jacket for $30.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Elbow patches appear to be, to use an irritating phrase apparently coined by people who promote fads, "having a moment." That is, they're presently the object of an irrational campaign of over-promotion by clothiers, now including Brooks, who have a one-season-at-a-time outlook on clothing.

I have a wonderful Brooks tweed with elbow patches. I picked it up on sale at an outlet about five years ago for, if I recall, exactly $75.00. I wore it back into the same store last week and a salesman almost didn't believe it had come from BB. I suppose he hadn't seen the latest catalogue of first-run goods (which includes, among other things, ladies' jackets with elbow patches---things have gotten out of hand).


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

I spent 30+ years teaching high school government, history and geography.....I have several tweed jackets....not a one with elbow patches....( To be honest, I always wanted one. :wink2


----------



## dr.turducken (Nov 6, 2012)

I have noticed this trend, too. I don't mind them on sport coats, but not on sweaters. That seems a bit overdone. 

Personally, I wouldn't buy then on a new sport coat either, but I can see how they appeal to some men.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2012)

dr.turducken said:


> I have noticed this trend, too. I don't mind them on sport coats, but not on sweaters. That seems a bit overdone.


Sort of agree, although I have seen some that looked pretty nice.

I also generally only wear sweaters that can be worn under a suit jacket or blazer (whether I actually do or not), and wearing something with elbow patches under something else (other than an overcoat of course) strikes me as odd somehow.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

My father is over sixty now and has been a law professor for several decades. My "trad"-ness is diluted from being raised by him, maybe just 25% of his tradly glory. He scoffs at elbow patches despite being an "academic". I think previous posters are correct. If you earn them it then becomes an instance of personal style preference. He would rather donate worn out clothing than elbow patch it, would you?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

For me it depends on the jacket; if I really love it, and it's the kind that looks suitable for patches, I'll try to keep it going (I've only got one with patches, presently).


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I like elbow patches more if the patched jackets or sweaters have been well-used. I suppose I'm looking for some hint or suggestion that a garment needs patches to prevent ruin at the vulnerable elbow spots, allowing the rest of the garment to continue aging gracefully.


----------



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2012)

I also don't think I'd actually put 'earned' patches on the elbows because the elbows have never been the first thing to go. Jackets get donated or tossed long before the elbows are worn, because something else has already worn out or started to unravel.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
As stated in an earlier post to this thread, I do like elbow patches and have purchased new garments that came so equipped. I am also one prone to patch rather than pitch older, well used garments. As was noted by KevinP, the elbows are usually not the first area of a jacket to fail. Depending on one's habits while wearing our treasures, cuff and pocket edges seem the first areas to fray and such can frequently be repaired with a thin strip of garment leather. Eventually elbows, that were initially unpatched, do fail and can them be adorned with one of those magnificent suede patches!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

P Hudson said:


> Why is it easier to find elbow patches than knee patches? I don't recall ever wearing out the elbows of a suit jacket, but one fall and the knees can be shot. And then there's trad eye patches...


Q: What's the traddest eye patch?
A: Aaaaargyle.


----------

